# Connecting USB External Drive to Router



## Joe126 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have an external drive that connects to my computer with usb, and I have a lynksys router with ethernet ports. I would like to connect the drive to the router so that i can access it from other computers in the hose even when my main computer is off. Is there any type of adapter I can purchase that would allow me to connect the two?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I really dont think it is possible to communicate with a hdd on a router.
Must have a os, If Im wrong Ive musta missed something for a long time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a NAS (Network Attached Storage) box for your hard disk if you want it to be independent. You can't connect a standard USB port to the router.


----------



## Joe126 (Jan 29, 2007)

I found the Linksys Storage Link for USB 2.0 Disk Drives NSLU2, but it is very pricy, i was hoping to find a type of cable that could convert the signal. If there isnt such a thing would you reccomend the linksys or something else?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think you're going to do a bunch better for network attached storage. Here it is for $79.95: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833124036&ATT=33-124-036&CMP=OTC-pr1c3watch


----------



## Joe126 (Jan 29, 2007)

thank you for your help


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2407183&cp

For $40 you can put your pull the HD and put it in this device. Give you either USB or Network connection. Only issue is you need a small software module to connect to unit (does not use TCP/IP but a proprietary network stack) and it does not mount automatically.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Ximeta unit is not a standard NAS, however it does work well, and has better performance than most cheap NAS boxes. I have two of these, and now that they're on sale again, I think I'll get a 3rd. :grin:

Note that you have to have the NDAS driver installed to access these, so any non-Windows environment won't have access to them. This is both good and bad, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

JW, yea I have a lot of the Ximeta units installed and working. Again, yes you need their driver to access them and they do not auto reconnect. 

Because of the special driver, pseudo MAC address and password requirement, they are quit secure. MAC and Linux can connect to them as well. Can also function in a shared environment. 

Not sure what you mean about any non-Windows environment won't have access to them??

Have some question about the driver stability as I have had a few crashes with Windows XP. Requires a patch for XP Media Center Edition from Microsoft as this almost always causes a crash.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I truthfully wasn't aware that you could access them with Linux and Mac environments. :smile:

As far as the drivers, I've been running a slightly older version of the Ximeta driver, 3.10.1230, because it's compatible with my MediaGate MG-35 media server. I have the newer version of the driver on a couple of other boxes. I haven't had any crashes that I can lay at the doorstop of the Ximeta drivers.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh, forgot to mention that the Ximeta link at Radio Shack shows the price ending in xx.97, which means this is now a close out item and may not drop more in price, until it is fully discontinued, which means they may actually offer the item for under $1! Given it appears to be a discontinued item, you may need to search for it to find it. Use the online search tool on the Radio Shack web site. If you cannot find it by zip code, call some of the local stores and ask them to search their market area for it.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not available on-line, and the closest place is a good drive for me, so I decided against it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Ask your local store if they will have it transferred to their store. They used to do this at no cost as they want to get the discontinued merchandise off their reports!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I went back and it appears to be totally gone from the area. :frown:


----------

